# pkg install does not seem to work



## rag666 (Oct 5, 2014)

`pkg install xorg` does not seem to work:

```
No packages available to install matching 'xorg' have been found in the repositories
```
Same message for `pkg install` gnome2 and firefox-esr, however aria2 works.
`pkg update -f` did not help.

New install of FreeBSD 10.0 updated to RELEASE-p9 and pkg 1.3.8.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Juanitou (Oct 5, 2014)

You have to provide the correct name for the package to install. Search for them with pkg-search(8). Read some other pkg-related man pages, `pkg help` should... help.

EDIT: Also, remember that packages come from the ports tree, so you can search for them through, for example, FreshPorts.


----------



## rag666 (Oct 5, 2014)

`pkg install x11/xorg` or xorg is correct name for package. I have used it correctly in the past with no errors.
`pkg-search` list several items for xorg, gnome2 and firefox packages. and yes I have read the pkg man pages.

Any other thoughts on this?


----------



## Juanitou (Oct 5, 2014)

Ah, sorry, you are right: I see that Firefox is not present in the latest package repository, I don't know why. In the meantime, you could use the SSP repository[1], where those packages are available:

Place this in /usr/local/etc/pkgs/repos/FreeBSD_ssp.conf:

```
FreeBSD: { enabled: no }
FreeBSD_ssp: {
  url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/ssp",
  mirror_type: "srv",
  signature_type: "fingerprints",
  fingerprints: "/usr/share/keys/pkg",
  enabled: yes
}
```
Once that is done you should force reinstall packages:

```
pkg update
pkg upgrade -f
```

I switched between those two repositories without issues several weeks ago.

[1] http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-current/2014-August/051745.html


----------



## rag666 (Oct 5, 2014)

Thank you for your help I will try adding the SSP repository later. Xorg is in the ports and I will try to build it for fun and an education. I don't know why the pkg utility can not find it in the main repository.


----------



## Juanitou (Oct 5, 2014)

You can browse the content of these repositories here:
http://pkg.freebsd.org/

The latest folder is exceptionally  lacking some common packages found under the temporary spp folder. Maybe some breakage during the lastest build that will be certainly repaired soon.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 6, 2014)

Juanitou said:
			
		

> Maybe some breakage during the lastest build that will be certainly repaired soon.


You can check here: http://portsmon.freebsd.org/ (although it seems to be down at the moment).


----------



## Juanitou (Oct 6, 2014)

Thank you! I had forgotten this site.


----------



## rag666 (Oct 9, 2014)

Building of xorg from the ports did not work, many errors and the `Xorg -configure` command did not complete successfully. There are more programs missing from the FreeBSD i386 repository, xorg gnome2 gimp abiword openoffice. The only way to get a working desktop system was to install xorg, gnome2, and firefox from the install DVD.The `freebsd-update fetch install` command worked correctly and pkg(8) utility installed without error. Running the `pkg update` and `pkg upgrade` command completed with errors, and when system was restarted their were Xorg server errors and no desktop. The amd64 version did not have any problems. My guess is updates to the 32 bit code is in the works for release of the 10.1 version. I tested this on three different systems. I am going back to FreeBSD 9.3 on the 32 bit systems for now. I hope this helps any one else having similar problems on 32 bit systems.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 9, 2014)

rag666 said:
			
		

> Running the `pkg update` and `pkg upgrade` command completed with errors, and when system was restarted there were Xorg server errors and no desktop.


So, the upgrade produced errors and you expect things to work when you rebooted? Why didn't you fix the upgrade errors?


----------



## rag666 (Oct 9, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> rag666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At this time I am not that smart! But soon I hope I can.  :e  It was more of a test just to see what would happen and 10.1 in not too far off. While typing this reply I was installing FreeBSD 9.3 i386 and have the same errors, no xorg or gnome2 with the `pkg install` command. Maybe you are correct, I should try harder to figure this out.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 9, 2014)

Remember that after a _major_ upgrade (from 9.x to 10.x for example) you need to reinstall _all_ packages or ports. Just running `pkg upgrade` will only update packages that happen to be out of date at that time. You will have to `pkg upgrade -f` to force a reinstall of everything or you're going to end up with 9.x and 10.x packages mixed together. That's surely going to cause problems.


----------

